# Told I had no occupational skills related to infantry -- will I still get in?



## petercushing (20 Mar 2014)

Was told that my skills were more technical and other trades were suggested in lieu of infantry but I said I still wanted to be infantry.
I was told that I had no liabilities or anything which would prevent me from joining and that I scored highly on the CFAT.
But still am wondering as I want to be infantry. And some day special forces if at all possible or likely.

And was told I may need to put college on hold to be in infantry but I said it was a non-issue.


----------



## Jayjaycf (20 Mar 2014)

No one can tell you if you will ever get in, I think its pretty fair to assume pretty much everyone who apply for combat arms trades have close to no occupational skills related to their field because well, there isn't such thing as artillery or infantry in the civilian world. I was told the exact same thing when I was interviewed, as for the special force part I would keep that to myself if I were you, its a good thing to have goal but you have miles to go before even considering the option of trying for the special forces. 

Good luck in the process, I hope you make it to merit list.


----------



## petercushing (20 Mar 2014)

Jayjaycf said:
			
		

> No one can tell you if you will ever get in, I think its pretty fair to assume pretty much everyone who apply for combat arms trades have close to no occupational skills related to their field because well, there isn't such thing as artillery or infantry in the civilian world. I was told the exact same thing when I was interviewed, as for the special force part I would keep that to myself if I were you, its a good thing to have goal but you have miles to go before even considering the option of trying for the special forces.
> 
> Good luck in the process, I hope you make it to merit list.



Me too. And yes definitely but on an internet forum is fine haha. I know I won't make it to special forces until quite some time IF it even gets to that point.
But it's something to work towards. And I was thinking maybe they meant cadets or something? I didn't do that as a teen or kid. I wasn't always into the Military.


----------



## Loachman (20 Mar 2014)

If you qualify for Infantry, and that's what you want, apply for that. It's your life, not the Recruiter's.


----------



## brihard (20 Mar 2014)

petercushing said:
			
		

> Me too. And yes definitely but on an internet forum is fine haha. I know I won't make it to special forces until quite some time IF it even gets to that point.
> But it's something to work towards. And I was thinking maybe they meant cadets or something? I didn't do that as a teen or kid. I wasn't always into the Military.



Most people who join the military never did cadets. Don't worry about it. If you want the infantry, join the infantry. You will be taught everything you need to know.


----------



## DAA (20 Mar 2014)

petercushing said:
			
		

> Was told that my skills were more technical and other trades were suggested in lieu of infantry but I said I still wanted to be infantry.
> I was told that I had no liabilities or anything which would prevent me from joining and that I scored highly on the CFAT.
> But still am wondering as I want to be infantry. And some day special forces if at all possible or likely.
> 
> And was told I may need to put college on hold to be in infantry but I said it was a non-issue.



At the end of the day, the occupations you wish to pursue/choose are your decision and yours only.

Maybe your MCC saw something that made them think you would be more suited to a different occupation?  Who knows.   But comments like scored "high", "did well", "competitive",etc, etc, all catch phrases and not of much value.  I don't think anyone is going to use terms like "barely qualified", "did poor", "squeeked by", "average", etc, etc.

And recommending you to defer higher education, for a "what if" you get an offer of employment situation, which is exactly where you are at now.  Don't know what to think or say about that one.


----------



## gettingthere (20 Mar 2014)

I agree your probably going to want to keep the JTF 2 thing to yourself unless you want to get singled out in BMQ and made to look like an idiot by your instructors.


----------



## petercushing (20 Mar 2014)

gettingthere said:
			
		

> I agree your probably going to want to keep the JTF 2 thing to yourself unless you want to get singled out in BMQ and made to look like an idiot by your instructors.



Yea I am well aware of that  ;D



			
				DAA said:
			
		

> At the end of the day, the occupations you wish to pursue/choose are your decision and yours only.
> 
> Maybe your MCC saw something that made them think you would be more suited to a different occupation?  Who knows.   But comments like scored "high", "did well", "competitive",etc, etc, all catch phrases and not of much value.  I don't think anyone is going to use terms like "barely qualified", "did poor", "squeeked by", "average", etc, etc.
> 
> And recommending you to defer higher education, for a "what if" you get an offer of employment situation, which is exactly where you are at now.  Don't know what to think or say about that one.



Would prefer to hear which areas I am bad in rather than candycoated nonsense. This is one of my pet peeves someone sparing someone's feelings rather than tell them the honest truth. To me it seemed like they would have rathered I do something related to my IT degree but honestly I am tired of University. I know no one is supposed to say that but it is a total chore to attend class and do the homework. I lost all interested in my courses. I spent most of my life behind a computer screen now I want a different way of life and to make a difference in the world rather than stay in an office. With all due respect to the MCC if I just wanted a technical career I could look for civilian work just as well. I know free education is definitely a motivating factor to some in this area but it's more than just the money. Besides the infantry salary is just about what I would make as a starting software engineer. And maybe more given the job market in my region where a Computer Science graduate can end up working the same career as someone with a two year technical school degree getting paid way less and with way less job satisfaction.

If I do not make the CAF. I have a backup plan to finish my degree anyways and save up to join another military force. Perhaps this will fail too. So I keep trying and trying until something happens rather than give up and sulk.

I think he may have said that about my degree to encourage me to complete or to make me aware that my application will only be good for so long as infantry. I do not think it was out of any malice.

But have heard from some friends that a person with higher education is often preferred to join a skilled trade in the army rather than infantry. While I can see it as a way to prevent brain drain or to not let people's skills go to waste some people just prefer a different sort of line of work. It's not like I think I will be Rambo or something. I am just really into the Military right now for reasons beyond monetary and "getting a job". I'm sure not everyone will agree and maybe I still am pretty idealistic about things but yea that's my two cents.


----------



## kratz (20 Mar 2014)

It's apparent you are idealistic at this point. You are also employing selective listening. 



> But have heard from some friends that a person with higher education is often *preferred* to join a skilled trade in the army rather than infantry.



Think like a MCC for a moment. Some people will come in with inflated sense of self, some with higher education. The MCC must deal with all types. As others have replied above, it's your career. If you want infantry, apply and take it when offered. In the PRes, I know many NCMs with Master and PhDs who wanted a "change of pace" from their regular work.


----------



## DAA (20 Mar 2014)

petercushing said:
			
		

> Yea I am well aware of that  ;D
> 
> Would prefer to hear which areas I am bad in rather than candycoated nonsense. This is one of my pet peeves someone sparing someone's feelings rather than tell them the honest truth. To me it seemed like they would have rathered I do something related to my IT degree but honestly I am tired of University. I know no one is supposed to say that but it is a total chore to attend class and do the homework. I lost all interested in my courses. I spent most of my life behind a computer screen now I want a different way of life and to make a difference in the world rather than stay in an office. B
> 
> ...



Don't shoot the messenger.  And I cut your response above down to the basics.

You will never hear the bad at this point in time.  They do pick out the desired strengths which would make you a successful applicant.  The CF is all about "training", so in the infantry, you are going to find yourself in a "classroom" more often than you can imagine and probably homework as well.  And at some point, you may eventually find yourself behind a computer screen.


----------



## Teager (20 Mar 2014)

Agree with DAA. If its a chore to attend class and do homework then its going to be a chore for you in the military.


----------



## daftandbarmy (21 Mar 2014)

I'm convinced that the infantry is the group in the army which gives more and gets less than anybody else.

http://en.wikiquote.org/wiki/Bill_Mauldin

 :nod:


----------



## vonGarvin (21 Mar 2014)

petercushing said:
			
		

> Was told that my skills were more technical and other trades were suggested in lieu of infantry but I said I still wanted to be infantry.
> I was told that I had no liabilities or anything which would prevent me from joining and that I scored highly on the CFAT.


I can't tell you what to do.  I can only tell you my little story.  When I did my CFAT when applying back in the day, I was eligible for any NCM trade.  I applied for and was accepted for Infantry.  Many years later, it's a choice I don't regret one bit.  

Take it for what it's worth.


----------



## Loachman (21 Mar 2014)

Teager said:
			
		

> Agree with DAA. If its a chore to attend class and do homework then its going to be a chore for you in the military.



Not always.

I did well in school until I started Grade 13, and then lost all interest. That was a complete waste of a year.

I was bored with it, and it seemed pointless.

I surprised myself in Moose Jaw. I was intensely focussed there. The first month was pure ground school and, despite the amount of time (all day) spent in a classroom, homework before going in, homework at lunch, and homework all evening long it did not seem like a chore at all.


----------

